

Learn to Solve Problems before Learning to Code - bfung

Let's try to keep the quality of HN up.<p>Learn to solve problems.  If the problem involves software automation or can benefit from it, then perhaps learn to code.  Know that computers aren't magic.  A leaking toilet won't get fixed by knowing how to code, but learning some basic plumbing will.<p>I've flagged all those articles.<p>Thanks HN.
======
Ixiaus
Instead of making a post like this, I would have actually written a blog post
about it - that would have been more effective for this crowd. Just sayin' (I
agree w/ you btw, but not with your medium).

